# Basic Sprayer



## bugabiga (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi all, Our yard is a mess and I have read the Bermuda Triangle info and am going to get Celsius as recommended but might not be able to afford the certainty/sedgehammer yet. I have a very basic cheap Chapin sprayer and I have always been worried I will over spray, etc. I don't need a backback sprayer, etc. but I have been reading about needing the right nozzles. Can I use them with the cheap sprayer. My husband doesn't touch the yard and it shows. Since I haven't put down any pre-emergent yet, the weeds are everywhere. So I need to spray for sure but want to spray the Celsius correctly. We are on a tight budget so I can only get the essentials really. Thanks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! Can you post a photo of your sprayer - specifically the end of the wand where the nozzle goes? You can use the blue "Add image to post" link down below the post editor.


----------



## bugabiga (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

bugabiga said:


>


Unfortunately that sprayer is not compatible with TeeJet nozzles, but I would like to send you one that is - along with the nozzle I would use. Please check your PM's.

ETA: I'm sending out a brand new Chapin 26021XP and a TeeJet TT11004-VP. The Turbo TeeJet nozzle is a good all-around nozzle for both foliar and soil applied applications. The nozzle will drop right into the cap of the Chapin wand.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

That was nice of you @Ware. Hope it helps her get her lawn looking good!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Ware said:


> bugabiga said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That's a great thing you did. It genuinely made me smile. Her husband better keep his hands off her new sprayer.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

That really was a righteous thing to do, @Ware. Impressive.


----------



## IaHawk (Apr 29, 2018)

@Ware is this the standard sprayer setup you would recommend for someone looking to spot spray weeds? I've got some got some thistle to take care of in bed areas! Also, is the TeeJet nozzle necessary for spot spraying?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

IaHawk said:


> Ware is this the standard sprayer setup you would recommend for someone looking to spot spray weeds? I've got some got some thistle to take care of in bed areas! Also, is the TeeJet nozzle necessary for spot spraying?


Yeah, I have one and it is a nice sprayer. The TeeJet nozzle will likely perform better than any of the included nozzles.


----------



## IaHawk (Apr 29, 2018)

Ordered, thanks!


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Is there a 1 gallon sprayer that is compatible with T-Jet nozzles? I have been looking through amazon and trying to zoom in on pictures and it is slowly driving me nuts


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

My TeeJet nozzles fit into the tip of a RoundUp branded 1 gal sprayer I bought a few years ago at a big box store. Would think that most XR type standard nozzles would fit into the tip of most 1 gal sprayers.

Problem comes if you want to add a TeeJet Quick Cap adapter or ChemSaver which then allow you to install the tip strainer to filter material that would clog the nozzle, then you have to deal with TeeJet threads fitting the sprayer threads.

Hopefully someone on the forum has experience about which pump sprayer threads are compatible with TeeJet threads.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

@Ware do you ever take the wand off your Gregson Clark and put on a 1 gallon sprayer? For spot spraying I have mixed up 1 gallon batches in the Gregson Clark but then it takes a long time to clean out. Curious if you have found a better way to leverage the nice wand on another sprayer...

Thanks!


----------

